
Planet’s erratic magnetic field forces emergency update to global nav systems - dankohn1
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/magnetic-north-pole-moving-arctic-siberia-canada-earth-navigation-ships-a8724426.html
======
dankohn1
The disaster movies -- with this announcement as the prologue -- almost write
themselves.

------
heyjudy
It seems like with tzdata, there should be magnetic field data (mddata).

------
ngcc_hk
Surprise affect of the shutdown

